# Entrance Gate and Columns



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

The big addition I wanted to add to our yard for 2013 was a pair of large entrance columns and a gate across the driveway. (to help prevent people from driving through our circle drive to look at our display.)

This was the rough design we had in mind:









Assembly:









Painted and out front:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! I'd want to leave that up year round


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

The exposed brick looks very realistic.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job - I'd say you well and truly achieved your goal!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Both the brick and the rock surfaces look great.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

You did a great job on it! Problem solved and looks cool too.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thsoe are fantastic! Can I ask how the columns are framed? Any issues with wind, etc.. The gate is spectacular. What a great "entrance" to your haunt!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice. I like that you used two different looks on the top and bottom. Your paint job looks great too.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> Thsoe are fantastic! Can I ask how the columns are framed? Any issues with wind, etc.. The gate is spectacular. What a great "entrance" to your haunt!


The columns are framed with lots of 1"x5" boards (Where I work, the steel is shipped in large 16' long wood crates that they just throw out. So I've been taking some home, breaking them apart, and creating myself a large supply of lumber for prop building. ). Then we layered 2" foam over the bottom half and 1.5" over the top half for a slightly smaller top.


The Halloween Lady said:


> Very nice. I like that you used two different looks on the top and bottom. Your paint job looks great too.


 We wanted to match our corner columns which are just the stone look, but since these were going to be much taller and larger, we wanted to add a bit more to it vs. just a huge carved stone look. They are over 6' tall and 28" square. Over all weight I'm guessing to be around 120lbs each (or more). 65-75 mph wind didn't even seem to phase them. (wood is doubled up near the bottom so the weight isn't evenly distributed and isn't top heavy which helps.)

The gate is made of pvc and 1"x2" boards. Each gate is 5' wide so the entrance span it 10' across. I added a metal bar along the bottom of each gate for additional support and a small caster to keep the weight off the hinges and make it easier to open and close. Still need to add finials to the gate for next year and maybe an arch to go across the top between both columns, who knows. Also have been asked why the gates aren't automated with motion sensors. :googly:


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow! Great job! They look great!!!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

"also been asked why the gates aren't automated with motion sensors" LOL that cracked me up.... Your patrons couldn't be bothered to open a pvc gate by themselves???? Or did they want them to open so they could drive through???


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Woah!!!! that is one of the best i have ever seen


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Love the execution of your shop drawing. That sketch up or something else?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!! Fantastic job!!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

So where do ou store your pillars? Do they collapse? If so how do you link them back together?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That looks fantastic! Job very well done!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That looks amazing! I want something like that at the end of my driveway. Storing it the other 364 days a year holds us back. Yours are absolutely wonderful though - great job!


----------

